# Multiple Opponents freeplay practice with baton



## mambawaba (Apr 23, 2012)

I gave a class last day and after the more serious practice with wood staffs, I brought padded weapons for people to have fun with.


The group is pretty new, so dont expect perfect form, but I think it went pretty well and was quite fun. Next time I will try to be more demanding in tecnique, but I wanted to see how they would free roam too.


We just had one padded weapon of those and I wanted to allow full contact and to focus the drill on space and distance management, so I made this simple rules:
-Outside players need just to ligtly touch the Solo Player to score. (no punches or kicks allowed) .
This is simply to safelly represent the breaking of distance.


-Solo Player must deliver a strong strike and at good distance to score, must also not be touched at the same time he strikes (by any other player).
Since the Solo Player is armed he can not just ligthly tap the opponents, but must do a propper strike, hence the soft weapon to freely strike without fear of hurting anyone. (thrusts could also be used)






Hope you like it!


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 23, 2012)

Id have liked it alot more of the Attackers had a whole lot more aggression. It seemed like they were taking turns, at many points, and they were staying further away than they really needed to at any given moment. Thats not a criticism, just an observation 

Looks like some righteous fun; Let alone that itd probably help with remaining aware of the second attacker.


----------



## mambawaba (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, that happens, and that is what I was trying to practice also. this is not only a good practice for the guy in the middle but also for the multiple opponents to work as a team.

 If the guy in the middle decides to attack just one guy, the guy on the other side should press immediately. But people are afraid of over commit and getting hit, and you can see that happens too (even being just a game and this baton didnt hurt really). It is a thin margin of error. 
But yes, I myself often got cornered against a wall and the other guy didn't press allowing the solo guy to just hit me, bad situation to be in.

About being aware of the second attacker you are right, and I did warned about it, but next time we do this Ill enforce that a hit is only valid if you can do at least one sweep in the other direction after the first hit.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 23, 2012)

mambawaba said:


> Yes, that happens, and that is what I was trying to practice also. this is not only a good practice for the guy in the middle but also for the multiple opponents to work as a team.
> 
> If the guy in the middle decides to attack just one guy, the guy on the other side should press immediately. But people are afraid of over commit and getting hit, and you can see that happens too (even being just a game and this baton didnt hurt really). It is a thin margin of error.
> But yes, I myself often got cornered against a wall and the other guy didn't press allowing the solo guy to just hit me, bad situation to be in.
> ...



Personally, Id suggest going for 3 hits before stopping. That way, it isnt a 1hit 1kill logic. You need to hit, but still have enough control to not get hit, whilst You hit twice more. The attackers could also be encouraged to circle around, rather than just picking when to move forward


----------



## mambawaba (Apr 23, 2012)

Completely agree on not dying out after the hit 

The idea is not to focus on hitting actually, but on space management. So, Im happy if they continue to sweep to the other side one more time after the hit, even if they dont hit anything next, as long as they keep distance.
But yes, hitting and sweeping on the other side and then back to the side that got hit would be a better and clear idea to a clean hit.

I strongly emphasize the power of the hit to be disabling, in full rotation and at full range and not just a shortened light tap, because if it isn't, the exercise is futile, since one of the guys could just take a hit and go for close combat (and that is the end for the solo fighter against multiple guys). 

For example, the first exchange would count for the team, because he did strike but already with the opponent on top of him, but the second was a clean hit. The 3rd was for the team too, as was the 4th and 5th, but the 6th as kind of ok for th solo fighter as the 7th. 8th was for the team clearly and 9th was for the solo fighter. This is how I would judge the exchanges.

In resume, the idea is to not focus on hitting but on space management, however the strikes must be powerfull enough to be threatening and disabling, so that the opponents actually stay away.

It would be great to be able to circle around, unfortunately we didnt have much space.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 23, 2012)

mambawaba said:


> Completely agree on not dying out after the hit
> 
> The idea is not to focus on hitting actually, but on space management. So, Im happy if they continue to sweep to the other side one more time after the hit, even if they dont hit anything next, as long as they keep distance.
> But yes, hitting and sweeping on the other side and then back to the side that got hit would be a better and clear idea to a clean hit.
> ...


Exactly - Managing space after the first hit 

You have the right mindset in what Youre doing, in any case.


----------



## K-man (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the concept. We'll try it out tonight and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mambawaba (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Cyriacus, glad to see people thinking alike on this subject.

K-man, that would be great, would love to see more people practicing more against multiple opponents, since it is a core aspect of the tradition I practice and is not seen very often. Do let me know how it goes with your group!


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, looks fun!


----------



## K-man (Apr 24, 2012)

mambawaba said:


> K-man, that would be great, would love to see more people practicing more against multiple opponents, since it is a core aspect of the tradition I practice and is not seen very often. Do let me know how it goes with your group!


Well, we tried it out tonight and it wasn't as easy a I thought it would be.  I told my guys to think of the baton as a machete.  Three hits and you're dead.  We didn't get the baton off the holder at all. It's very hard to get in to jam or trap when he's swinging wildly. We trained two against one this time.  I liked the exercise and we will certainly be doing it again. Thank you again for your post.    :asian:


----------



## mambawaba (Apr 25, 2012)

Glad you liked it!
We also found it hard, for both sides, that makes it interesting.
when I get enough batons I would arm everyone, that should make it harder too.
We made 3 vs 1 too, but didn't get it on video well. the tactics there are very interesting and much richer than 2 vs 1.

We also made it with staffs: 



that is more traditional, but people found the baton easier to handle and to have a notion of what is around them. maybe with practice we will get better.


----------



## Buka (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice job, brother. I offer the following as an observation, not a criticism.
You might want to drill some on using the off hand more. Not for striking, but more of a checking maneuver when pressing the action.


----------



## mambawaba (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm glad to listen to feedback, but I don't get what you mean, I'm not familiar with the terms. What you mean by the off hand, and how to use it?


----------

